# Pre tocadiscos con transistores



## analogico (Jun 12, 2011)

hola 
estoy armando un amplificador con un TDA8560Q

en el cual incluiré un pre de tocadiscos

el problema es que todos los modelos que encuentro usan un amplificador operacional
integrado que por estos lados no se consigue:enfadado:

recuerdo que por hay habían unos con un par de transistores pero no encuentro ninguno

asi que desarme una vieja  radio que es la que usaba el tocadiscos y esta no usa pre 
pasa a travez de un condensador directo al potenciómetro del volumen y

no se tal vez sea mas facil sacar el condensador y hacer un montaje similar  con el tda


----------



## elgriego (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola analogico,todo depende de que tipo de capsula use ese tocadisco,por ej las viejas capsulas piezoelectricas,como las que usaban los winco ,producian suficiente señal,como para exitar directamente la entrada de un amplificador ,por ej el tda 2002,por supuesto que la curva de respueta en fcia, era horrible, entonces se le incorporaba un pre de 1,o 2  transistores en los equipos de mejor calidad a manera de ecualizador,sin embargo en las capsulas magneticas,como la generacion de tension es muy baja, si o si necesitas un pre elevador de tension,dejame que revuelva los viejo papeles y te subo uno.

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Jun 12, 2011)

hola elgriego

ya estuve probando
y conectando directo   apenas se escucha
y se escucha horrible

supongo que es cerámica
por la aguja






la capsula es estéreo y va conectada a un din


----------



## elbausa (Jun 12, 2011)

yo tengo un preamplificador con un transistor y otro con dos y un preamplificador para esos tocadisco pero lleva un integrado no se si te sirven


----------



## pandacba (Jun 13, 2011)

es cromada por arriba? parece ser un cápsula philips cerámica
Podes realizar el pre con culaquier operacional como el TL071, 4558, LM358 etc

Si la cápsula esta en mal estado sonara feo


----------



## analogico (Jun 13, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> es cromada por arriba? parece ser un cápsula philips cerámica
> Podes realizar el pre con cualquier operacional como el TL071, 4558, LM358 etc
> 
> Si la cápsula esta en mal estado sonara feo



la capsula esta buena
es gris  y esta pegada en el brazo xd
y es mucho mas nueva que el tocadiscos 
hace muchos muchos años se cambio por que no se encontraban agujas para la capsula original

el tocadiscos se dejo de usar solo por que la radio original
que tenia la entrada *phono *dejo de funcionar
y  despues de varias reparaciones ya no pude repararla mas
a pesar de que no tenia muchas partes no pude encontrar el diagrama 
con la descripción de los componentes
imagina que le cambie  los diodos de la  fuente por que ya no rectificaban
y de paso le cambie los  condensadores electroliticos
y con eso  funciono un par de años mas
pero por ahora solo quiero el tocadiscos

la radio original no tenia pre   solo se hacia pasar la señal del tocadiscos por un enorme condensador cerámico y directo al potenciómetro sin embargo cuando funcionaba sonaba aceptablemente bien 


como les contaba al principo

el amplificador sera como los parlantes de pc pero mucho mas grande
todo en una caja de madera
usara el TDA8560Q con un disipador p4 tipo antiguo (sin nucleo)
  una fuente con transformador de 5 A max  * 15 V
un par de parlantes y un par de tweters
tendra 2 entradas de mic con un selector mono estero solo para el mic
una entrada rca normal
una entrada phono
una perilla selectora
un volumen y un interruptor

ya tengo todos los materiales
excepto los necesarios para la  el amplificador de *phono
*y comprar el integrado  es muy lejos y mucho tiempo
y tengo un pequeño  stock por lo que podría armar un pre a transistores perfectamente



sin embargo aunque pensaba originalmente armar todo en una sola plaqueta
ahora creo que haré un circuito impreso independiente  para cada parte

mas adelante cuando tenga la oportunidad en caso de que no quede conforme puedo comprar 
el integrado
pero por ahora  me conformo con que el tocadiscos suene

así que se acepta cualquier diagrama de pre para tocadiscos con transistores


----------



## pandacba (Jun 13, 2011)

Tendras transisostores del tipo BC548/9?, te voy a pasar un previo que utiliza 2-3 transisores y tien control de tonos


----------



## analogico (Jun 13, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Tendrás transistores del tipo BC548/9?, te voy a pasar un previo que utiliza 2-3 transistores y ten control de tonos



si tengo
 tengo casi  lo todo genérico


----------



## analogico (Jun 15, 2011)

ok a todos

de antemano gracias

 esperando los diagramas para comenzar los pcb

por mientras estoy avanzando con las cajas  
usare de modelo un pdf que alguien colgó en el foro
y las pintare con la mezcla de pintura negra y cola fría receta también del foro


----------

